# EMT to Steel Flex?



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

As long as you pull a bonding conductor in the raceway I don't think that would be a violation, why do you need to use flex?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Done all the time for expansion joints in buildings.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

You need to count the bends in the flex in the total run between pull points, like an offset.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Is the OP doing EMT connectors to threaded couplings to FLEX connectors to another threaded coupling to another EMT connector? 

I use this method often when it comes to PVC and non-metallic flexible conduit.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I say that since your running 2" emt and you want to play where the big boys play, its time you went out and purchased a proper bending machine for it. Bend around whatever that obstruction is that your not telling us about.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I say that since your running 2" emt and you want to play where the big boys play, its time you went out and purchased a proper bending machine for it. Bend around whatever that obstruction is that your not telling us about.



Bending the pipe is not the problem. Its the location, the job is an old stick built house from the 60's. Its now City hall in a town where the population just busted 1000. They are expanding and adding a 1000 ft addition. this all being in the attic makes for no working room. 


I wish I knew as much as you think you know about our company, just from one simple question:thumbsup: Maybe you have been brain washed by something...:jester:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Not only is there no prohibition against it, but sometimes it's required when going across construction joints/seismic joints.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Is the OP doing EMT connectors to threaded couplings to FLEX connectors to another threaded coupling to another EMT connector?
> 
> I use this method often when it comes to PVC and non-metallic flexible conduit.


If you use this OZ-Gedney flex, all you would need is an EMT coupling.



cdnelectrician said:


> As long as you pull a bonding conductor in the raceway I don't think that would be a violation, why do you need to use flex?


Looks like you don't need to worry about the bonding with this product.

*Flexel™ EMT Flexible Fitting*
Type FLA​ 
*Use:*
The Flexel Fitting is an innovative product
in which to couple lengths of EMT together
or connect EMT to a panel board, junction
box, etc., when and where a change of
direction is required in the conduit run.​

​​*Features:*
• Easily hand-bendable from straight tubing
to 90° or any angle in between. No need
to waste time using cumbersome bending
equipment.
• Rigid enough to maintain configuration
until manually re-formed.
• Wire pulls through formed bends.
• Specially designed so internal diameter
remains unchanged, regardless of the bend
configuration.
• Maintains compliance with NEC's minimum
radius requirements.
• Can be bent to various degrees, including
offset and compound angles.
• Suitable for use indoors or dry locations
wherever EMT is used as a raceway.
• Safely conducts the maximum ground
fault current required by UL, CSA and the
National Electrical Code. No need to pull a
separate grounding conductor.​

*Material/Finish:*
Flexible Length: Strip Steel/Galvanized
End Fittings: Steel/Galvanized​

​​*Third Party Certification:*
UL Listed: E-14895
CSA Certified: LR9795​

​​*Applicable Third Party Standards:*
UL Standard: 514B
CSA Standard: C22.2 No. 18​


----------

